
A Month of “Hello, World” - ingve
https://magenta.as/a-month-of-hello-world-496a92b6cec3
======
Apfel
I think this article would be more useful/interesting if it was extended to
include language-specific things you found interesting, and specific pieces of
expertise you gained in your usual working languages by exploring new ones
rather than the rather generalised picture of the entire journey you've
included.

~~~
dpflan
Agreed. More information would be great, and there is some --> after some
clicking you'll get to see some code and discussion.

Here are the "languages" and the code:

List of things to try:
[https://github.com/hagata/30daysofHelloWorld/issues/1](https://github.com/hagata/30daysofHelloWorld/issues/1)

Code:
[https://github.com/hagata/30daysofHelloWorld](https://github.com/hagata/30daysofHelloWorld)

~~~
Apfel
I actually did look through the github, in hope of not posting a stupid
comment.

It's useful, but still not really substantial in terms of what generally-
applicable knowledge gains he made from specific languages.

~~~
dpflan
Agreed.

------
bad_user
> ﻿﻿ _I now have experience with 30 additional technologies_

He probably hasn't gained anything.

" _Hello world_ " is useless and you're not learning anything with it, not
even how to install the compiler or interpreter, because in a year from now
the current distribution model might be obsolete already. And regular people
can install apps too.

In my experience it takes about a year, at a minimum, to learn a language and
absorb the concepts and best practices in its ecosystem. And if a language is
so similar to something you already know that it takes less than a year and
you don't need it urgently for anything in particular, then that's time
wasted.

If in that set there are 10 interesting languages worth learning, then it will
take the author at least 10 years.

~~~
dajohnson89
Did you read the article? You certainly didn't look at the GitHub code he
linked to. The R section, for example, creates a simple plot about deaths on
the Titanic categorised by gender and cabin class.

I assure you he gained more than you did typing your condescending comment,
and more than anyone did reading it.

~~~
kreetx
The original author just called it, but phrased it in a more "hardliner"
fashion. It would have been great if the blog post gave some deeper/original
insight to read about, but it really does not. Calling the comment
condescending a judgement too hard.

------
ptero
A similar approach used to be pretty common in an intro to programming course
for a CS major at universities at least 15-20 years ago.

Most homework assignments would be writing a very simple program in 5-6
substantially different languages (e.g., C, Scheme, C++, ML, Pascal). Knowing
a number of different languages (and knowing that if needed I can pick a new
one pretty easily) was very helpful, at least for me later on.

That said, 30 languages IMO is an overkill, as some are likely to be very
similar -- one risks spending too much time on learning the syntax (e.g.,
commas vs semicolons) instead of getting exposed to fundamental language
differences (e.g., closures and objects). My 2c.

------
shekhargulati
I also ran couple of such series:

2013: 30 technologies in 30 days [https://shekhargulati.com/30-technologies-
in-30-days/](https://shekhargulati.com/30-technologies-in-30-days/)

2016: 52 technologies in 2016
[https://github.com/shekhargulati/52-technologies-
in-2016](https://github.com/shekhargulati/52-technologies-in-2016)

------
Raphmedia
> My “aha moment” came around day 16, when I came to the perhaps obvious
> realization that every Javascript framework is just someone’s organized,
> opinionated way of writing code.

About time! Everyone goes on and on and on about Javascript fatigue ...
everyone fails to notice that every one of those framework do nothing new
except changing how the same concepts are written.

------
mythrwy
I fear not the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who
has practiced one kick 10,000 times.

-Bruce Lee

------
diggan
Probably the Github repository is a better source of this experiment, because
it actually contains some learnings from the author:
[https://github.com/hagata/30daysofHelloWorld](https://github.com/hagata/30daysofHelloWorld)

------
amatheus
I too like learning other programming languages but I use programming praxis
problems for that. I have some projects in my bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/amatheus_personal/](https://bitbucket.org/amatheus_personal/)

------
dajohnson89
Check this out: [http://www.99-bottles-of-
beer.net/abc.html](http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/abc.html)

99 bottles of beer in all the languages.

~~~
Tarean
RosettaCode has these for a lot of problems:
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/99_Bottles_of_Beer](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/99_Bottles_of_Beer)

